# 2021 Indy 500



## Buckeye (May 30, 2021)

Billed as the World's largest sporting event, the 105th Indy 500 was conducted today on its traditional Memorial Weekend Sunday.  The winner was Helio Castroneves, who had won 3 previous times.  Now as a 4 time winner, he is a member of a very small club, joining A.J. Foyt, Al Unser Sr, and Rick Meyers.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2021)

Watched it and the Nascar 600 both safe races


----------



## DaveA (Jun 9, 2021)

Bring back the front engine Offys and it might re-kindle my interest. I loved it when most of the drivers had come up through the midgets, sprints, and champ cars.  Many we'd seen at local tracks as they moved up through the ranks, 

I realize this is ancient history to some out there but this is always the picture I see when I think of Indy and Indy cars. I would guess that the closest cars left that have any resemblance to those Indy cars of yesteryear are the Supers out of Oswego, NY.  They're running on the short track in Seekonk, Mass. tomorrow night along with the NEMA midgets.  I'd planned on going but now won't be able to make it.  Tough to get old.


----------



## jujube (Jun 9, 2021)

I grew up near enough to the Indy 500 to hear the engines on a good day.  There was nothing like the sound of those Offenhausers.


----------



## rgp (Jun 17, 2021)

251 cu/in 15:1 compression, turning 6-7000 rpm ......... <grin> yeah I'd say that's a sweet song.

My dad was @ one time involved in midget racing, [owner/driver] when they used the Ford v8/60 flathead. He said when the Offy came along, he & others just couldn't compete. In terms of engine power/reliability & in terms of money.

When he returned from the war, he said he didn't even try ........ the costs were through the roof.

 See link ...........

https://www.enginelabs.com/engine-tech/engine/immortal-offenhauser-racing-engine/


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 18, 2021)

rgp said:


> 251 cu/in 15:1 compression, turning 6-7000 rpm ......... <grin> yeah I'd say that's a sweet song.
> 
> *My dad was @ one time involved in midget racing, [owner/driver] when they used the Ford v8/60 flathead.* He said when the Offy came along, he & others just couldn't compete. In terms of engine power/reliability & in terms of money.
> 
> ...


 Ditto.  My dad,, who died in 1954, was an active builder/driver in southern Ohio midget racing.  I was going to post a picture of me sitting in his last one, but can't find it right now.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## rgp (Jun 18, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Ditto.  My dad,, who died in 1954, was an active builder/driver in southern Ohio midget racing.  I was going to post a picture of me sitting in his last one, but can't find it right now.




 Without being nosy, was it the Cincinnati/Dayton area ? 

 Not sure of the year of his passing but, your dad wasn't Mutt Baker was he ?

Many people do not realize what a racing hub this area was @ one time.

Example; ... The Cincinnati Race Bowl [back in the day] was the fastest 1/4 mile asphalt track in the country.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 19, 2021)

rgp said:


> Without being nosy, was it the Cincinnati/Dayton area ?
> 
> Not sure of the year of his passing but, your dad wasn't Mutt Baker was he ?
> 
> ...


No - it was dirt tracks in Gallia/Meigs/Athens counties mostly.  Never heard of Mr Baker.

Here's a picture of me and his last race car.


----------

